
Macbook air or thinkpad? - transburgh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnOCUkbix0&
======
brk
Interesting, but I think it misses the point of the MBA. Note the "Ultra" in
the designator "Ultra Portable". From the very beginning, the MBA has been
positioned as a sort of elite machine for the portability crowd.

This video misses all that. If you need to carry a DVD player and all that
other gear with you all the time, then the MBA is probably not the machine for
you. Perhaps the Lenovo is, and for the Windows crowd it might represent the
best ultra-portable choice. Of course you are paying for the X300 in terms of
size, weight and price.

To me, the X300 is more of a competitor to the standard MacBook, not the
MacBook Air. I think Lenovo's positioning of this is just an attempt to ride
the coattails of the MBA's press.

------
hoffmabc
I just love how the envelope gets torn apart. The Thinkpad still looks chunky
and they don't even show what it offers.

